# Speed Dip, and Trap Prep



## huntinfreak

What is your opinion on speed dip for trap dyeing and preperation? I have heard that it does not work as well with wary predators like coyotes and fox. Have any of you noticed an effect in your trapping results? How good is the stuff? Will it affect the number of animals I get? What do you guys think? Is there a product out there that is better or is traditional logwood dye the best choice? One more question, is waxing traps necessary, and how do you guys go about dyeing and waxing your traps? Any insight will be welcome. Thanks.


----------



## smitty223

Dip vs. dye & wax is an argument that will never die. You'll have to try & make your own choice. I know many trappers who do each. Personally, I prefer the dye (in walnuts) & wax. To me, it's part of the "process", and wax also makes a trap "faster", because it acts as a lubricant. And....I am one who doesn't want a petroleum-based product on my traps.

Being outdoors boiling traps in the fall gives you some time to let your imagination go and think about how much closer to your ancestors, and how much better place the world was 100 years ago....

I bet if you go thru some of the older pages here, you'll find more info (how-to) on the subject.

Smitty


----------



## cya_coyote

well, i am trying the dip this year for predators... not having much luck with it, or not as much as i would expect. lot of tracks around the sets, but not many checking them out close enough to catch. i am thinking the dip still has an odor, even though they were diped back in july... should have had PLENTY of time to air out by now.

i do use it with success on my water traps, but with the predators it is not looking like it is a good idea... going back to dye and wax...

cya

:sniper:


----------



## M*F

I use logwood dye and wax my k9 traps. I've never used any kind of dips, I'm sure they would be just fine for water traps or conibears. I just cant see the sense in putting gas or coleman fuel on my k9 traps.


----------



## Mongojoe

I have never used wax, but I used the logwood crystals for many years... Then when it got rather difficult to find back in the late 70's, I started useing the reddish brown powder that turns black in the water... However, somewhere along about the late 80's it got to the point that I had so many traps to treat that it was taking me a few days to do them all...... So, even tho it went aginst all I had ever been taught and believed, I gave the dip a try... After all, I had friends that used it and liked it, and I had read of several of the pros useing it... So, at first, I just dipped a few dozen of my predator traps...and to be honest, I could not see any difference in my usual catch ratio... So the next season I dipped all of my traps... It is so much faster, and easier...and I cut my trap prep time down to a day. And I have used the dip ever since...... But it is all really a matter of personal perferrence... I know very good trappers that fall on both sides, some dip, and others dye.... It's all up to the individual trapper.


----------



## Big Red

I have used both speed dip and black walnut hull for dye. They both have been productive with one not catching more than the other! My opinion on waxing however is mixed. I do believe waxing speeds up traps a little and preserves the dye longer. However, I have found that the traps that were waxed and caught a non target species was dug up by the fox more often than the reused non waxed traps. I can only attribute this finding to the waxed trap actually absorbing the odor of the non target animal.


----------

